# Titanium Dioxide sinks to bottom of soap



## mips (Mar 20, 2013)

So I bought titanium dioxide the other day and today I used it for the first time in making a pink soap...

When I got the soap out of the mold, it looked like I put powdered sugar on top. In other words, the TD sank to the bottom... 

Why does this happen? And what can I do about it?


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

Did you mix the powdered titanium dioxide straight into the MP base?
If so, it needs to be mixed with either oil or water first.  Wherever you bought it from can tell you what it should be mixed with.


----------



## mips (Mar 20, 2013)

I bought it online... I'll see if they say anything on the site..


----------



## mips (Mar 20, 2013)

Site says nothing... :/ I'll just try either way... oil & water. not in the same mold obviously


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

Or, if you have any liquid vegetable glycerin on hand, that will work for oil soluble or water soluble titanium dioxide.

Do you have a link to where you bought it?  Maybe someone here has bought from there.


----------



## mips (Mar 20, 2013)

It's from a Dutch site... So I kinda doubt anyone has bought from there...

Thanks anyway! I only made test soaps today, and those for today were only for the scent actually and for experimenting for color.. I'll try and disolve it with oil and with water next time, see what the results are.

I have another question with the coloring, I have liquid color, but even with 0,01 ml it's very dark, and if I make small test soaps, it's hard to test the color. I have trouble mixing brown and mixing baby pink. cause the colors are just too intense.

Is it possible to mix it with a little water and then mix it in the soap?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 20, 2013)

There's other Dutch people on this site, so maybe post the link anyway so they can see a Dutch supplier.   .


----------



## mips (Mar 20, 2013)

I didn't know that... well this is the site: http://www.kransenenrozen.nl/a-12824112/kleurstoffen/kleurstof-voor-zeep-wit-titanium-dioxide/

It really doesn't say anything about disolving. Such a pity.


----------



## Genny (Mar 21, 2013)

mips said:


> I didn't know that... well this is the site: http://www.kransenenrozen.nl/a-12824112/kleurstoffen/kleurstof-voor-zeep-wit-titanium-dioxide/
> 
> It really doesn't say anything about disolving. Such a pity.



I'd contact your supplier and ask them directly since it doesn't state on the site.


----------



## mips (Mar 22, 2013)

It dissolves in water, I tried. Oil still looked crumbly, and water made a smooth blend. Glad I have this figured out


----------



## Badger (Mar 22, 2013)

I know for oxides mixed in MPs they suggest mixing oxides in rubbing alcohol or glycerin.  I am not sure if it is the same for TD though.  I know the suggestion of rubbing alcohol was so that it does not effect the consistency of your base when you add the colorant to the base.  Water may effect the base a little, but I am not sure...


----------



## mips (Mar 22, 2013)

Could be, but I rather not use rubbing alcohol IN my base... cause it doesn't evaporate, and alcohol isn't too good for the skin.

I just tried it again with the titanium dioxide.. I hope it worked, but silly me (flu-me) made some mistakes... so I just have to wait 

I tried a few stuff actually, cause I don't like how this base feels on the skin... so I added extra oil (to see how it ends up) and some milk... and titanium for trying it out once more. We'll see how it'll become, I'll unmold it soon :mrgreen: Looks good at least!


----------



## mips (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, my flu-mistake showed up... (also adding the oil-titanium dioxide.. I facepalmed )

But it looks pretty anyway... a nice color too...


----------



## Badger (Mar 22, 2013)

It looks very pretty.  Nice color!


----------



## mips (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks 

It feels a bit better on my skin than without the milk and extra oil. I think this melt & pour base isn't superfat :/


----------

